# Cornea Abrasion



## Ross Turner (Oct 28, 2005)

While working yesterday i got a bit of saw bust crap in my eye(had visor down),Washed it out quite quickly with emergency eye wash but the damage was already done.
Spent an hour at the A&E dept to be checked out & was informed that i had a Cornea Abrasion to my left eye of which the doctor has signed me off for a few days(typing this with one eye).
Anyone got any ideas how to prevent this from happening again.
Thanks.


----------



## Ekka (Oct 28, 2005)

It's one of those things, a visor on it's own is not 100% protection neither is safety glasses ... but I suppose both reduce the liklihood of another event.

Dont worry, the eye is the quickest healing organ ... cells are growing as we type.

Personally, right now I'm sporting a big stye in my right eye from palm crap I got sconned with a few days ago ... dust and crap always manages to penetrate especially on windy days.

On the bright side you'll be able to be as accurate on your felling as any other "logger".


----------



## John Ellison (Oct 28, 2005)

Whew, Ekka you are really making us loggers look bad this morning. Let me guess,, You once hired out to be a brush monkey on a high lead side and got canned the first day for horseplay on the crummy.
Ross, I have tried different types of eye protection too and it seems like nothing is 100% I like to squint at times. Like Clint Eastwood.

John


----------



## Ekka (Oct 28, 2005)

John Ellison said:


> You once hired out to be a brush monkey on a high lead side and got canned the first day for horseplay on the crummy.
> John



I'm sorry, I dont understand this phrase, the "for horseplay on the crummy" part, what does that mean?

And yes, I am over here giving Gypo & Co a hard time. Why?

Because they deserve it.


----------



## John Ellison (Oct 28, 2005)

Ekka, horseplay on the crummy= joking around on the ride to work.
Yea, I guess us loggers need to be put in our place once in a while, you know how full of ourselves we can be.  

John


----------



## Ekka (Oct 28, 2005)

Heck,

Have we met before some place? You seem ...............
............. too nice to me, unless your the bait!

You know, over many years I have had quite a few different people come and go in my business. Some were loggers, some were arborists and some were just self taught hard workers.

I fortunately was able to see the differing styles and applications of methods, all have their place, it's best to know all your options when dealing with situations ... that's what its all about, which is the prefered method and why.

Arborists do have something to add, and in many instances we are performing loggers activity at height in a tree, with obstacles other than brush to smash, precision and knowing is vital ... second chances may not come.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 31, 2005)

Several years ago I was doing roof clearance on a large silver maple, skinning lower limb bottoms and removing a few big branches.

It was very cold and raining, and my glasses were fogging up every time I moved my head.

In frustration I tossed the glasses to the ground, figuring I'm in a wide open canopy doing mostly handsaw work.

That eye would irritate easily for a number of years after that.

As I was crabbing (hand and foot moving out parralell to the branch on a high tie) out on a limb, just seconds later, I took the terminal bud of a sprout right in the left eye.

Flip shield is a secondary PPE, the glasses/goggles are the primary.


----------



## Sizzle-Chest (Oct 31, 2005)

I use those bug eyes goggles cuz my glasses always fog up, but the screne on bug eyes still lets fine dust in, so its not 100%, but the potentially harmful stuff really cant get through. I recommend them instead of glasses, which fog and stuff can fly up or through the side of em.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 31, 2005)

I know guys who love the BugEyez. I need persription lenses, and never liked contacts.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 31, 2005)

You need to wear saftey glasses and not rely on the face shield as eye protection. Plenty of different styles out there, so you will have to try on a bunch of different kinds to find a pair the fits just right. Perfect for me is light on the nose yet tight around the eyes. I wore presciption glasses for almost 30 years before having lasik done a few months ago, I have become a safety / sunglass slut the past couple of months looking for the perfect pair to protect my investment.


----------



## pantheraba (Oct 31, 2005)

I have been wearing Wiley X's...used them a lot at Katrina in high humidity, fogging was seldom a problem. 

http://www.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/wileyx/

I like the Peltor visor system but have found that sawdust does get through...sometimes small chips, too.


----------



## Sheshovel (Nov 4, 2005)

The company that makes RainX for your truck windshield also makes a product called FogX that you can rub on your glasses to keep them from fogging up.


----------



## Bodean (Nov 4, 2005)

My eyes have been hammered. Glasses fog up and suck. I find the Bugz eyes are the best. The mesh takes getting used to but ultimately nothing will stick you. After I pulled this freaking piece of poison oak out of my eye, about a week later my boss climbed and I thought how great to be on the ground until I stepped in a ground bees nest and they attacked my same eye. Super Swollen, The movie wouldn't upload sorry.
D


----------



## xtremetrees (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah, eye scratch sucks! Happened to me this week. I think rubbing the eye did the most damage. I finished the tree-- maybe I shouldn't have. Put me ground climbing for 2 days. Really scared me mostly. A injury is a injury and when youve been as lucky as me for so long its pretty scarry.


----------



## Jumper (Nov 5, 2005)

I had this happen about six years ago...for no real apparent reason other than my eyes got dry and tore the surface of my eye. Painful as H*ll, I ended up at the General to see an opthmologist as an emerg patient on the Saturday..they froze my eye, cleaned out the dead stuff, patched and sent me home with percocet I was in that much pain. As mentioned above these injuries heal quickly, and well, as I never have been bothered with the same situation since. Especially painful given the extreme number of nerve endings on the surface of your eye.


----------



## Eagle1 (Nov 6, 2005)

I am sure someone already wrote it, but googles or quality glasses. It is so hard when the wind is blowing and stuff, but eyes are the apple of the body. I hope you heal soon.


----------

